# Want To Buy An Android Phone - Which One?!



## gregrrr (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am new to the android hype and have until recently been using iPhones - I am sure that Android based phones are more versatile in several areas and now want to buy one... I dont wanna spend too much money on it, but generally am financially flexible. Can you guys give me some advice on what I should look out for etc.? What are your recommendations?

Thanks in advance,

Greg


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

What carrier are you with? Do you want/need 4g?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

best place to check is swappa.com its an android marketplace (not the application one) to buy phones


----------



## gregrrr (Oct 14, 2011)

right now i don't have a carrier - been using prepaid cards like drug dealer // 4G is not a necessity for me


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> best place to check is swappa.com its an android marketplace (not the application one) to buy phones


+1


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

How much do you want to spend man?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

There are so many factors that can contribute to this. I would easily recommend a 4G phone as if you are going to sign up with a contract, you are stuck with it (potentially) for 2 years.

If you are going to be a part of the "hacking" community, then I would urge you to stay away from Motorola. They lock down their boot loaders which makes any type of ROMing or moding very difficult. If you do not care about rooting and hacking, then Motorola wouldn't be a bad move. Their new Razr looks to be a great phone and it is going to be released in about a week.

If you want to hack around, the best phone to do that on is going to be the Galaxy Nexus. This phone is going to be heavily developed for (I believe at least) and it will always be on the cutting edge of firmware as pure Google Experience devices receives updates before any other phone. Both the Nexus and Razr are on Verizon.

If you are looking more towards Sprint, T-Mobile or AT&T, I would recommend the Samsung Galaxy SII series. AT&T is going to have an LTE version coming out shortly that should be a very nice piece of hardware.

Maybe others can recommend different phones for the last three carriers. I am partial towards Verizon because of their LTE network in Western, MA.

Feel free to ask any questions you have and there will definitely be somebody here who will be able to assist. Welcome to the android community!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

galaxy nexus  like brian said if you are interested in this kinda stuff. Then i would deff go with that phone being that the dev community for it will be GIGANTIC!!!! and welcome to rootzwiki


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Sony Xperia series is best comparing the Samsung. Xperia series all phones have at-least 1Ghz process with 520Ram, BRAVIA Engine for better video quality and HD camera . etc.


----------

